# You'll NEVER Guess What Happen Today.......



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Heads up - My dad is Awesome <3 ~ Read Below.

Alright well.. As most of you may know, I baught a sick betta in hopes of reviving him and giving him a good home (RIP Fighter..) but he sadly died this morning. I went back to the same PetSmart to return his meds and to buy the orange dal that was there.... My Dad took me & he saw me stareing at the Bettas.. So I asked him (Here is how it went..)

"Coco (Thats what I call my Dad), what one should I get?" (There was the dal and this BEAUTIFUL yellow & white beauty that was so healthy just like the dal..) 

"Mm...Both." And he walks away..

I stand thinking.. He comes back 

"But I only have money for one & only one tank.."
"Don't worry about it, I have money." (WOW! Moment)

So I put both in the cart & my dad chooses a 2.5 gallon tank for me. I was ready to when he suddenly says...

"One More?" HUGE grin on his face.

"Um.. Okay." So it was done to 2 CTs, 1 red with purple & a beautiful blue with aqua/redish splashes on him.. 

"Coco, you pick." I flat didn't want to choose because I was afraid of regretting the choice later.

"Mm... Both." So we chose a 1 gallon that has a divider (Its only temporary.) for the 2 of them.

So we came home with 4 male bettas! I only wanted 1 and my dad some how convinced me to get all 4 x.x..... Oh and get this, he was looking at this huge at least 100g tank that was about $120 that he wants to get and divide up for all of our fish! Plus my dad spent almost a $100 on the first, the tanks, gravel, & plants.. I LOVE my dad.. I thought it was the kids who were suppose to talk to parents into getting fish!! LOL!! I'm so glad my dad and I have this type of hobby to share together. I'll post pics later.

OH!!! Almost forgot.. My dad is converting the basement room (That has our 2 birds in there) to my personal fish room!! It won't be totally mine, but you guys get the idea! <3 I'll never complain about my dad EVER again...

So... I went from having 1 betta, to getting 4 more in the mail this coming week, making 5... to now 4 more in the house right now.. DUDES.. I have 9 bettas... This is so insane..x.x.

Oh - yeah.. me and my dad haven't told my mom....so.... well yeah, we'll deal with that issue when she comes home o.o..Lol..

Btw- all 4 beauties are 100% healthy, I made sure :3..I'm so proud of myself for picking great fish & for my dad being SO awesome.. Today..Is.. Great.. Peace out for now Bettas Buds <3 ~

~Hannah 16 - Owner of 5 soon to be 9 bettas.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

That is sooo awesome! Post pics as soon as you can!
Dad's are the best. LOL. My mom is like "OOh, I don't know. Do we really have the room?"
And dad is "Just go get whatever. Get two if you want." 
LOLLLL. 
Congrats!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

DAMN i wish my dad was awesome!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

That is so brilliant! We all want pics of your new gorgeous fish... and can we trade dads?  Haha, jk.  I wish my parents were more supportive of my love of bettas! Sigh. I really want to see the new guys, excited for you! How neat.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yeh my dad doesnt even care about ME let alone my fish. granted he has no say in my fish as i dont live with him lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, sorry about thaaaat abby! My parents love me to death, but they don't exactly support my love of bettas. I want to save up for a 2 gallon for Liberty because he's been kinda slow lately, but my mom thinks I'm nuts. ;/
Pwetty pwetty pwease pics?


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

Lucky you! Post some pictures when you can. And don't forget to thank your dad!


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

That is awesome! Quite the trip to the store you two had! LOL!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lucky!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

lucky! xD i wish my dad was that cool. D:


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Thats awesome!
You wanna trade dads? Yours sounds cool.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

ROFL.... I think y'all are gonna hate me after I tell you what happens.. NEXT..

Story - My Dad - PART 2

Well, while at Walmart there was this BEAUTIFUL shimery CT male. I liked him, told my dad. We went home and realized we need gravel for the 10G (My bad <.<;...)..... And more plants...And so we go to another PetSmart (I made my dad drive to a diffrent PS just for that orange dal <.< SO happy I did..) And we're on the way and my dad is like.. "One more? From Walmart?" I was like " O_O...FOR REAL?!? Okay <3" So we got 2 1/2G for now and gravel... Look at the bettas and walk out with 3 females!! I just wanted 2 but when I was narrowing it down... My dads like.. "BOTH! *Goes to the register*" >.> Nuts right? So then we swing by walmart for 2 more heaters & get my shimmery CT x..x 


Dudes.. we baught 8 bettas today x.x.. AND ITS ALL CUZ OF MY DAD!! MY DAD IS AWESOME ~~~~~ <3 So now the basement (My Betta Pad ;3) has um.... a 10g, 2.5g, 3 1g..and uh..3 1/2g o.o... I'll have to take a picture of the whole thing later.... but um.. yeah x.x....... Oh and guess what?!?!?!?


I GOT PICS Y'ALL - Posting soon!!!


- Don't You Just Hate Me ;3...


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh.. Almost forgot the 2 best parts of the story..

1. My mom has NO idea what me and my dad were doing all day x.x (ROFL)
2. My dad.. paid for.. EVERYTHING.. I only baught lunch, my shimmery CT, a bowl, some rocks for the tanks, and the house water.. My dad spent about $200-$250 on me today.. My dad LOVES me.. And I love him too :3.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

uh wow ..ya big jerk ...almost makes me wish i had a dad...congrats!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, what a dad! Bet your mom will go crazy, don't you feel a little bad you didn't tell her? Can't wait to see your fish, loads of pics please!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Alright - Picture time - And sorry Yosh D :

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3281.jpg

The female your looking at is the mostly pale pink female, here sister is in the shot too.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3277.jpg

Another female, little more blue.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3279.jpg

Very Blue female.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3280.jpg

This girl is my FAV girl, so cute.. She has the red on her tail and is very white. All 3 are for sure sisters, they have the same red coloring around their gills, along with they all have a white/pink shimmer.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3263.jpg

This is my Shimmer CT from WalMart - I hate how the cam makes it look so green, he's more pink shimmer then anything, uber pretty. My dad named him Coco after himself XD Yet he's the only betta I paid for XDD!! ROFL!!

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3264.jpg

Coco.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3270.jpg

Coco looks more pink here.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3265.jpg

This is Cresent, he is from the PS that is about a half hour away. 

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3268.jpg

Cresent.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3266.jpg

This is my VT orange dal.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3267.jpg

Orange Dal.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3273.jpg

This guy looks orange/peachish here, but he's more yellow/beach in person.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3274.jpg

Same guy as above.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3275.jpg

This is possibly a brother to Cresent, just like the guy above and my dal are probably brothers.


So, my mom came home and I showed her the tanks.. Dudes.. Her... Jaw... DROPPED TO THE FLOOR XDDDD She says were crazy but its okay with her xD! Rofl.... I love my parents..


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Betta Luv - Honestly... I don't feel bad at all xDDD Hes my dad <.< She called like 2-3 times while we were out... >.> My dad was like... "Tell her.. Nothing." XDDDDD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wooooow! That's a lot of pretty fish!  I love their bowls and plants. OMG, the females in the first pic are so gorgey! Want!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks! 

The girls are sisters - I know because of their coloring. The 2 CT males, have their tips of the ray dipped in black, nearly positive their sibs. And MAYBE the Dal and Yellow guy and bros.. Not sure about them. Lil Coco is all alone, no sibs. But I did see a male at walmart (Red and Coco are from the same Walmart) that could be Reds TWIN! I swear.. No more fish for me.. XD Never gonna take my dads to a petstore again XDDD


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh and those plants are from PetSmart - $0.99 each, we baught um...maybe 10 of them.. There really soft and colorful. I like 'em a lot.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Really?? Wow, I sure could use some of those!  Gorgeous fish. Haha! Congrats. Lots of luck!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Just wanted to show off my tanks - <3

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3295.jpg

The 3 females currently each have there one tank like this, only till my 10g is set up, all 3 are going in there.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3282.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3289.jpg

Cresents tank.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3287.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3288.jpg

Cocos Tank.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3290.jpg

No Name Yellow/Peach tank.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3291.jpg

No Name, Red with Black tipped rays tank.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3294.jpg

Reds Tank.

Currently... My Dal, Yellow/Peach, Red with black tipped rays, and all 3 females are unnamed, feel free to throw out ideas!


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

I know I posted earlier, but you really are a lucky one. And all the Bettas look great. I aspire to be supportive to my kids like your dad, someday. :lol:


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks - My mom was like "Your Father is so stupid, with all the money he spent he could of gotten another 10g with dividers!" I was like... "But it just happen as we went along!!" Lol.. My mom..

In about 2 weeks, I'll have cash for a 2nd 10g with dividers.

Also, I did a test with my 3 girls, 2 of them now have torn fins - I need AQ salt right? Along with if I put enough hiding places, plants, and things like that, they'll be okay together in the 10g? Or should I put in dividers for my gals too? Please Lemme know! Thanks ~

Also - Omboc, if your kids thing is fish << don't let them go over bored like my dad. My mom is like "It shows he really loves you..and that hes stupid.." Rofl..


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Torn fins actually heal very nicely on their own, without aquarium salt! I'd just keep the girl's water nice and clean for the next few days, the tears should heal right up.
Female's will nip and bite for the first few days from my understanding, but after that a pecking order is established and the violence dies down. If the violence continues after that amount of time, you should use dividers.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Betta Luv. I think my Dal MIGHT have a bit of fin rot. I'm not sure, I'll get a good pic of him and post it in the betta sick thingy..forum.. x.x.lol... 

Just a quick update, since my mom was freaking out about the bettas x.x... I decided not to get the 3 baby fry and that one green CT female. I figured I've done enough to her x.x.....

My new babies are doing awesome! I still need to name 6 of them, but that one CT male that has the same black tipped rays as Cresent, I think I'm gonna name him Gen after my fav Char on that one show.. off Adult Swim... It starts with a K...Gah.. Mornings aren't my thing.....

Welp, I'm gonna try to post better pictures tonight as I'm actually at work (Shh... don't tell my boss I'm on <.<; and maybe we'll get some names :3.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Shhhh, no tell bossy boss! LOL. Your new guys are really cute! I like the name Starlight for one of the girls, because the mostly blue one looks like a star. Woo! LOL. They are all so cute, I'm glad they are doing well!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Starlight.. How cute! I love it. I think I'll name the girl whos a bit bigger, she has a lot of blue on her, she's Starlight <3! Thanks for the name. I really like it. I love the female that is mostly white with the red on her tail. She was the one I put in the cart first like "Gotta have you!" and then it was a tie between her sisters. Oh, and get this, I honestly thought the girls had gills diease or something, because of the red coloring around their gills, but when I looked at all of them, it was just the coloring! Lol. The girl with red on her tail is the only gal without bites, Starlight and her semi blue sister have bit into each others fins.. Little bums.. D x... So I've put them in there 1g for today since my 10g still needs to have the heater and filter put in..plus the water <.< Lol.. 

C'Mon y'all! I need more names <3


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, yay, I named a betta!  That's so cute! Hmmm... okay, so the peachy VT in the big tank should be... Mango.  LOL. The other girls should be... how about Luna (like my girl! For moon) and Comet. Keep the girl's space theme. I don't know what other betta(s) don't have names? Sorry. There are a lot?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> LOL, yay, I named a betta!  That's so cute! Hmmm... okay, so the peachy VT in the big tank should be... Mango.  LOL. The other girls should be... how about Luna (like my girl! For moon) and Comet. Keep the girl's space theme. I don't know what other betta(s) don't have names? Sorry. *There are a lot? *


 
Lol!! I know there are! Its crazy.. I was thinking Mango for my yellow/peach VT too! And I love the space theme for the girls, there very shimmery and almost look other wordly. So Starlight (Mostly Blue), Luna (White/Pink Shimmer with Red on Tail) And Comet (Semi Blue).

Who's Left : Orange Dal, I think he's the only unnamed one o.o..


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Woooot! I named more fishies!  Cool! Haha. Awww, lil dalmation betta.  So pretty! We could go with the classic Spot.  Or, hmmm... he's orange too? How about grapefruit, Honeybell, tangerine? LOL.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know - I really want something unique for him since he's my first EVER dal. Basicly, I saw him in the store, and I wanted him. But I got Fighter (RIP) because he was sick. I went back the next day just for my Dal because he was the first I've ever seen in person plus the first I've ever owned! 

Also - For Cresent, I don't know if you noticed, but his top fin, has this very unique aqua color with spotting. He's SO pretty. I want to breed him to Luna, just to see if I could get a betta baby with the red on the tail and the spotting, along with that other world shimmer! Gotta love bettas! 

OH LOL XDD I met this lady who works at PetSmart who LOVES bettas and has a LOT of knowledge about all animals. And I told her the crazyness that was my day, and she was like "Oh, Bettas? I'm a sucker for them. It got to a point where I just had to say No." I really like that lady.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Aaaah. Well I think you should name him then, because he's so special. I love dalmations too, I want one! 
Wow! Already thinking of breeding! Well, if you do everything right it could work! But you'd have to prepare homes and housing for up to 100+ babies! I think your mom would have a heart attack! LOL. 
I wish my petsmart had people like that! Well, there was one lady at petsmar I met who loved bettas too, knew I loved them as soon as she saw me walk over! And we were talking about tanks and things, she thinks the 1/2 gallon tanks are way too small. And she makes sure every bettas cup is filled all of the way to the tippy top. I love it when people try a little to do something good. A little goes a long way!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I know I gotta find 'em homes, but I did tell my Mom that... And she said Okay. So I'm probably gonna do like 1-3 spawns a year, so my mom won't feel over welmed <-<...Cuz yeah.. Coming home to find those bettas like that.. Kind of scared the crap out of her... Rofl... I'm up to 9 bettas <3.. 

Oh and that Betta show in MI, I don't think my Mom is gonna take me <.<;;;...


..Thinking of a name for my Dal..


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, sorry about not going to the show! That many spawns a year should be good, I think. Still pretty crazy though!  I wish you loads of luck though. Hmmm... I'm blank on names for Giraffe dalmation betta.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I'm gonna name him ...Marco....Mason....Mellow.... OH I GOT IT! 

Prince Monte <3!!!!!! Yep.. Prince Monte is gonna be the name of my Orange Dal :3


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ahh! I just read the thingy you said about Giraffe...Thats so much cuter... I'm gonna name him that instead of Prince Monte. I'll name one of my pups Prince Monte when my girl gives birth.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow! That is a lot of fish! I'm glad your father is investing in a healthy habit for you. Good luck and lots of happiness to your very petty fishies in the future!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Woooot! Giraffe, haha!  So cute.  Haha. Glad I could help!  And awww, puppys!  Unless that's a code word for something else, like baby frogs... LOL. I hope you meant puppys though, that's adorable! Haha.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Goomba - My Dad says there My fish.. but I say there Our fish :3 He did pay for 7 out of 9 of them (Dude thats crazy! I've only paid for 2 of my fish...)

But any whos... Thanks so much Betta Luv for all your help naming my bettas. I think my mom won't let me and my dad leave the house together ever again XD. Next time I want a betta, Fer sure gonna check petco. They have more tail types, but gotta be careful because 1. They have about 60 at a time. And 2. many just aren't healthy. (That also Ticks me off). 

In all honestly, I rather buy a betta from my WalMart. I know I know.. Sounds a bit crazy, but its because they have a smaller amount (This time when I got Coco they had...20.. Maybe.) And from what I can tell, almost all are babies. Females are UBER tiny, and males, barely an inch. I'd also like to check out my PetSmart, but that is only once in a while (Mainly for color. My females from there look so pretty.) since they do have fairly healthy and unique fish.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, I know about Petco! About a year ago when I first started betta keeping, all of the cups were clean and they had loads of tail types. Now, they overstock every single time and almost every single fish is sick! So sad. 
I love my Petsmart, but I hate my walmart. Half filled dirty cups and sad fish! Some are absolutely gorgeous fishies, but still... 
Your welcome for the name ideas!  Glad I could help.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I remember how PetCo was too! So beautiful- Now, just sad.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes! It's declining recently, it's really wierd. I havn't been to mine in a few months, I want to though to get filter cartridges, new plants and a bigger tank for Liberty. But no money. Sigh! Haha.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I know what you mean! I really need the cash for a 2nd 10g starter kit & some dividers for my males. I'd put Red, Cresent, & Gen in that tank first since they need the Indian Almond Leaves (Just ordered them this morning). Then I'd place my an IAL in with Coco, and upgrade him from his 1/2 to a full 1g. Then (Lol...) I'd get a 3rd 10g starter with dividers, and place Mango & Giraffe in with 1 divider. And of course my 3 girls are in the first 10g I have <3.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh right - Once I move Mango into the 10g, I'm gonna put Coco in the 2.5g that Mango is in currently.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, lotta tanks!  Sounds amazing!  I want to divide a big tank for my bettas.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I think that's what really freaked my mom out, that we baught just.. a lot of tanks.. My fav of the smaller tanks is the 2.5g and the 1/2g. I just LOVE the round 1/2.. I don't know why. But I still want to upgrade them! 

I feel kind of bad for 2 reasons -

1. My dad is at home having to turn the heaters on like every 2-3 hours 
2. My dad spent SO much money on me, my fish better live forever DX I kid.. but I want these cuties around for a long time.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww! I'm sure they will live for ages, they all look healthy! I feel bad too when my parents spend money on me, but I have to buy everything for my fish by myself.  I like the round tank one of the girls are in, it's really cute!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Aw, lol. My Dad actually chose that tank just like he chose the 2.5g for Mango. >.> I never knew my dad liked fish so much...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Cool! My dad loves fish, but he thinks they are stupid pets. That's coming from someone who used to have a pufferfish in a saltwater aquarium for years... no wonder bettas bore him!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

How cool! I love salt water fish but there so much money! Well, at least the ones I like.. I'd love to do a community tank, but honestly, I think my mom would kill me XDD Already 9 bettas... I just realized how unbelievable this story may be ..... I hope everyone knows its true.. I got the bettas to prove it XD.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, hey, I believe you!  If I came home with 8 bettas, every family member I have would flip! I have 3 already, but they think that number is crazy.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

ROFL! My mom flipped out man.. It was..so funny.. I loved it.. but I won't be doing it again XD I honestly thought, I'd have no more then 6. I got 9.. Its a bit insane XD But I love 'em all and if my mom was making me sell them.. I don't think I could, she'd just have to understand <3. I was like ...

"Why are you upset? You don't gotta look at them, take care of them, All you gotta do is let them stay in the basement." 

"Why so many?!?! Fish die so fast.. Wasting all this money!!" XDD It was so hard not to laugh right there XDDD.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha! Fishies don't die fast unless you don't take care of them!  LOL. True dat! I do EVERYTHING for my fishes. Clean, feed, water change, entertain, etc. They rule! My VT boy Dumbo is swimming around joyfully while I write on here and work on the book I'm writing at the same time.  Bettas rule, they are so supportive! They agree with every idea you have.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so happy with my bettas, I can't wait until they really adjust and settle in, because you know, we love the cuties instantly, but they need time to warm up. I wish I was at home! I want to look at my babies D x! There just so effin cute... 

And Coco, he would of been gone if my Dad hadn't taken me back right there and then. There was like...15 people in the fish isle - I had to be like "Excuse me. Excuse me... EXCUSE ME. .. Push the Manager Aside to get him.. " Rofl.. I really had to rush to grab him.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww! Wow, that lil betta Coco was meant to be yours! Sounds like a rough trip down the isle though. "Sorry, didn't mean to trample on you and break your leg, trying to reach the thermometers..." LOL.
I grow attached to my pets very quickly. Like, I know my bettas are, in a way, just fish. But, they are my fish, and I take care of them, feed them, keep them clean and safe and healthy... it's like a tiny swimmy family member!  
When you get home, can you pleeeeeeease take some more pics of them?  Haha.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Rofl Betta Luv XD 

I also know there fish, but I still think of them as my other babies (besides my dogs). I mean, I change their water, I clean their bowls, I feed them, I litterally get up every 2 hours at night to turn their heaters on. No better ever say I don't take care of my babies <3.

And I'll take as many as I can :3.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Exactly! I'd be devastated if I lost any of my bettas, but my mom promised me I could get another if one of mine died, so that's nice. It's hard to choose a fave, but I think it's my VT girl? I'd be so very upset if I lost her. I'd cry all day I think. 
I think you do more for your fish than me! I'd be a grouchy butt if I had to wake up every 2 hours at night!  But the rest I do.
Yay! More pics! Can't wait.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I really care for my fish - they need heaters and I hate how they just don't have heaters for small 1/2-2.5 gallon tanks. I also don't want to just leave them at the tempature of 75-79. I feel that's too cold. I don't even like 80 too much. The heaters keep them at a perfect 82-85. 

I am not a morning person, so this does make my mornings harder, but to me its really worth it. I just love my bettas :3 There so cute...

Okay - These are pics I've already show you, but here they are with name labels <3

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3200.jpg
Red - Red with Silver Metalic CT Male

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3281.jpg
Left is Comet (Semi Blue with White Shimmer) & Right is Luna (Pink/White Shimmer with Red on tail.)

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3277.jpg
Comet

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3279.jpg
Comet & Starlight (Mostly Blue with White Shimmer)

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3264.jpg
Coco - Pink/White/Green/Red Shimmer all over CT Male

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3289.jpg
Cresent - Black/Blue with Red tail, black rays, & Toucheso f Aqua CT Male

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3267.jpg
Giraffe - Orange Dal

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3274.jpg
Mango - Yellow/Peach with White VT Male

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3275.jpg
Gen - Purple/Black Body with a Red/Black Tail & Specks of Aqua

I'll take more pics tonight. Also, wouldn't you LOVE it if you could house males together like you do females? To have a ...a...A Phrat House! I'd love it.. It would be so awesome..


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Aaaah, okay! Now I know who is who.  And I know right! It'd absolutely be the most stunning, incredible betta tank ever!  But it's good that we can house the girls together, at least. I think they are cuter anyway!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I love male bettas because of their fins and they usually are more vibrent in color, but the girls! There so small, so cute, and can be put in the same tank. I love the girls. I've never had more then 2 girls, and now I'm so excited I'm gonna have a girl tank just for them :3

I wish you could hear my dad joke about my fish XDD He's like "Hannah.. I want 2 fish for dinner. On the skillet with butter." He's kidding but its so funny XD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL! Wow! I know right. My brother one time came into my room and said. I'm going fishing. Then he stuck some betta food one his finger and stuck his finger in my tank. I laughed really hard! 
I think the girls make up their lack of fins with their cuteness and spunk! Love the lil girly fish! Argh! LOL.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol! My dad made that joke too!! But he was pretending he had a uber tiny fishin pole XDDD 

And I agree about the girl bettas. And even though some aren't like uber stunning, I think even the dark black ones that look like lil males are pretty cute. All though - I do prefer the shimmery or more colored females, but yah know, thats just me xD.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha! Ugh, men. So original. 
I like the colorful girls more too! I've never seen a black female, that would be cool! But I see a lot of muddy brown ones, and I don't really care for them. My girl is white and silvery blue and red!  I think she's pretty.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

When I was getting Red, there was 2-3 brown/red girls and a white girl, I almost baught them. But its fine because when I went back for Coco, they were gone and had in a new stock. So yeah :3

My dad is really old fashioned & I like that about him. It makes him more funny when he's talking about simple things XD Plus he don't know english too well ... Like he can't speak it too much, but he understands everything in english.. I'm trying to teach him so we can talk more <-<.. Maybe through Our Bettas :3


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, awww! Good ole dads.  I'm glad those girls found homes! I want to get a 10 gallon someday and start a sorority. I love girl bettas! 
My next betta I want to be either a male HM or male HMDBT, or a female DBT.  But, that'll be a long ways off. sigh.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Honestly -

I think as long as my dad saw me tending to my bettas all the time (Like I do <3) he'd let me have as many as I want :3 Its my mom whos like... "HANNAH!!!!" XDDD Yeah, I'm gonna *TRY *to avoid getting anymore.. but if one calls me she can't say nothing D : He or She wanted Me :3 So... Cha ~


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, I wish my parents were like that! But I was able to convince my mom to let me get Luna after a week of convincing, and she didn't just called to me, she screamed "Over here! Pick me!"


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol - Aw!! Thats so cute! If I really wanted a betta that was calling me, but my Mom said no, if I told Dad he'd be like.. "Lets go get him." and he'd drive me XD My dad just likes making me happy, along with I think he's fighting his own fish addiction <-<...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, my mom just suggested I put the girl at the front of the store by the front rows of bettas. I did, and she was still there for a week! I cried begging on the phone 2x, once to my mom and once to my dad. Finally, my I convinced my mom to let me have her and my stepmom took me.  I want a HMDBT!! Grr.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

How cool! When I was going to go get Giraffe (Mango, Cresent, and Gen..Lol), I honestly thought that Giraffe might not be there. I was so nervous! I thought I made my dad drive all the way out there for nothing. But he was there and so were his Betta Bros <3 

I also felt SO nervous going back for Coco! Hes so beautiful I thought fer sure someone would snatch him right up, especially since I put him up front not thinking that I'd come back for him. My heart like dropped when I saw all those people in the pet isle. I was so happy when I saw him. I was like "MY BABY!" Lol. 

I'm looking into getting a Double Tail female right now from a breeder in NY (I think its NY...). Maybe 2. She's selling them for $10 each. I think it should be fine with my mom since they'll just be placed in my 10g, no big deal. No extra items needed.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I wants a DBT female! Get 2 and give one to me? 
I know right! My girl is a creamy white marble VT, with blue and red wash... I thought for sure she'd be gone, especially with her unusually shaped tail! It's really big and round... but she was there! Shoved in the back too! Freaked out at first, like "It took me a week to get yes's, saved up for the tank, and you aren't here?" But she was shoved to the back! I knew it was her, same spot on her head.  Isn't it amazing when that happens!?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol - I'd love to give you one, but are you sure your parents wouldn't totally freak out on you for having 4 lil angels? XD

And yeah it is. It's like a huge weight lifted off your shoulders! It's so amazing. Like when I first got to PetSmart, I was looking for Giraffe, and looking for him. I didn't see him and then I realized he was right in front of my face! (I didn't really notice him without him flareing at Mango XD) I was like "Oh No, where are you!!...oh.. Yer right here x.x..DUH!" Lol.. I was look.. "Phew.. Thank..God.."


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, I dunno... they'd probably just be like "Girl, you need to go on the animal hoarding show soon" haha. Still wants! Hahaha. 
Haha, I know right! I was moving all of the females, looking around. There was a little tiny pale blue one I would have taken instead, but I wanted my white girl... then I found her, tucked away! It was awesome. I held her cup all around the store so I wouldn't lose her!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I love the pastel/pale colors on bettas, there so pretty! Thats why I love Luna so much, shes basicly just white & pink shimmer with the little red on her tail. Whom ever bred these fry deserves a medal! So cute.

The DT are red or red/blue. Either way, I really just want a healthy DT and right now, I don't think anyone on this site has a baby DT female. I don't mind spending the $10 for a girl as long as shes healthy.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

@hannah, you're so lucky! hahahha, you're in betta paradise  hahahah, anyways, you said you are getting a 10 gal with dividers? is that all in a kit... cause my aunt just bought me 3 new bettas in a suprise attack! hahahah, so, i need a tank with dividers.....


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Amen to that! Haha, I want a healthy girl DBT. Hope to get lucky someday!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks, I know. And congrats on your new 3 as well. I read about it on the thread you started.

No it doesn't come with dividers. It's $53.99 on sale (10g starter kit with a heater, filter, net, food, water cleaner, a hood with bulbs and I think thats it) the dividers cost $9.99 each at PetSmart. the 10g & Dividers are at those prices at my PetSmart any way. They also got uber cute $0.99 plants. Nice and soft, good for bettas.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Betta Luv - I bet when the time is right, you'll see the DT girl of your dreams and won't even think twice about it when you grab her cup or see her online.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, I really hope so! I want a little DBT girl so badly! But I'll always think twice, it's really sad! There's a pale aqua blue DBT girl on AB right now, she's been on there for more than a month! I love her fins and face, but I can't get her because she's in thailand and I have no money for shipping and only a spare 1/2 gallon tank, not to mention my parents would be furious! If one of mine die though, I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

great! 99 cent plants? really? i better run over to petsmart this weekend! hahaha, my two bettas currently need more plants. while my three new ones really need them! hahaha! i need a kit for them.... LOL thanks for tellin me bout the dividers, ill see how it all goes when i go to petsmart  thanks! love your bettas by the way, you got an awesome dad! hahaha, my dad is ok with them around, but he says that someday, this house is going to be full of bettas! hahaha


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey

I'm glad I could help John. And Betta Luv D X Ah! Sorry I couldn't get the pics last night, I felt so sick when I got home I just went to bed. I'll be getting some a bit later today. I'll try to make them flare for the pics. Ttys.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

No worries at all! I am so sorry you were sick. I hate being sick. Grrrr...  
Do the bettas like their names?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Picture Time <3

Luna - 
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3296.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3297.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3298.jpg

Comet -
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3300.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3301.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3302.jpg

Starlight -
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3303.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3304.jpg

Giraffe (He Blew a Bubble Nest!!!!)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3305.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3306.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3307.jpg (Does he have fin rot? See his top fin?)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3309.jpg

Coco -
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3310.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3311.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3312.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3313.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3314.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3316.jpg

Cresent - (He blew me a little bit of a bubble nest too!)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3317.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3318.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3319.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3322.jpg (See the Aqua spotting!?!)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3324.jpg

Gen - (I really think Gen & Cresent are brothers)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3326.jpg (Aqua on the top fin like Cresent, just without the spotting.)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3327.jpg

Mango -
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3332.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3333.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3334.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3335.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3336.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3337.jpg

Believe it or not, Cresent poses for me! He doesn't flare at the camera, but he flares up for the pictures, and when he sees the flash, he'll turn & pose again! He is so cute!! Plus him & Giraffe made me bubblenests :3 That just made me sooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy <3


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

1) Awww, your Luna looks almost just like my Luna! LOL. 
2) Oh my goodness, Comet is so stinkin cute! I love her shimmery violet blues!
3) Starlight! Aww, poow wittle finnys! She'll heal nicely thought. 
4) The name Giraffe totally suits him! Yay, bubble nest! I don't think he has fin rot, he looks perfect! 
5) CoCo is so beautiful! His tiny fishy fins on the side of his face look huge! And he has so many rays!
6) Awww, I love Crescent's freckles! Too cute! He's so pretty.
7) Awww, Gen, what a face!
8) Mango's color is such a pretty light orange! I love his fins, and he's so stinking cute!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Betta Luv! I love these little guys, their so unique, if anyone ever tells me petstore bettas are the ugly or whatever, I'm yanking out my camera, like "What? What did you say? I'm sorry, I must of misunderstood you." XDD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

HAHAHA, IKR! All of my bettas came from Petco, but my girl came from Petsmart. I think mine are very nice looking!
Were those plants really only $0.99? I'll be near Petsmart later, I wanted to buy a couple.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah they are! They have a few diffrent types, you can see them in my betta pics. I really love the hot pink one (Mango's tank), they also have a blue one (Cresent's tank), and 2 diffrent types of green ones. Oh, and the orange ones that are in Luna's tank. The plant thats in Starlights tank actually came with it, it was a starter kit (1g, a net, food, gravel, plant, and water conditioner.) for $7.97. I love that plant, its so soft!! Plus since its long, you can actually pull off the upper half to make it smaller. I got a $3 coupon or whatever from PetSmart, I'm gonna use it to get more plants or a little castle or something for my 10g.

And I don't know if you knew this, but I baught a sick betta I named Fighter (RIP) that died yesterday. He had fin rot, a swollen belly, and even swam side ways. I called corp and then the actual store, there gonna give me a replacement or my money back. AND they just got in a new shippment of bettas. So hopefully I can get away with 1 more since I'll have a nice 1g soon because I'm moving my girls into the 10g today or tomarrow. If not, he'll just sit in a cup full of clean water for a day or 2 then get moved into something nice and spacious. Gah, I'm so excited.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I did read about Figher, I was so happy you tried to save the poor lil thing! That's awesome that you can get a replacement! I want the coupon! I'll check on Petsmart.com to see if I can find one. I really want a few of those plants for Luna's and Bertie's tanks.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, I really did try to save him. It makes me really upset that he had to die like that. I'm glad PetSmart is doing SOMETHING about this, otherwise I think I'd go get CT King and we could boycott or whatever <.<; 

I hope they have the plants in your area, they are SO cute. I really like them. For Bertie though, I don't think the blue ones are good since they have the little points. I just really thought about it when I was down stairs looking at my bettas. And now Cresent, Coco, Giraffe, & even Starlight are blowing bubble nests! I'm so happy that their happy. 

Oh - and those rocks that are in my tanks (Idk if you saw them in the pics), not the gravel, but the actual stones, I baught those at WalMart. They are really nice too. I think you get about 7-12 of them per pack for $2.20. It was a good deal. Don't buy plants from walmart!! There uber costly.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Welp - My Mother is upset with my Dad (Not about my betta babies) but she's still taking me to PetSmart. We're actually leave in about 10 minutes, so I'll be back in about an hour or 2 and I'll tell you all about it :3 

Later Betta Bud ~


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay! Best of luck, betta buddy!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey All! 

Welp - Heres what happen when I went out. 

My mom and I drove the 10-15minutes out to the PetSmart I got Fighter (RIP) from. The Manager saw me ( I think she knew it was me <.<) and said that the guy in the fish department would take care of me. So, he took me over to the bettas they had out, I had already seen them. So he said if I didn't see one I liked he'd bring the ones they just got in. There were 45 bettas on that cart!! It was 5 rows across, 3 cups each row, and 3 bettas in each stack! I looked at all of them. I really took my time. I actually found a really pretty pasty white dalmation. Only reason I left him was because I know he'll get baught right away. I ended up narrowing it down to 2 boys, 1 boy was a blue/white whilte the other was red/blue (Turns out when I got him out of that blue water, he was PURPLE and red!! SO PRETTY!!) I had the $3 coupon and you know, bettas are $3.99. So I ended up walking out with the 2 I liked. One was the replacement, and the other was only a $1!! And that nastly lil sales girl had to ring me up. She was so nice because my Mom was there. But any who - Once I get more money (Hopefully at least $30 this week) I'm gonna get a 2.5g for $13 & if that little pasty dalmation is there, He is SO mine. I'll have my dad take me. He won't mind :3. If he's baught, I'll be okay with that too.

Also - PICTURES! & before you guys ask, my 2 new males are spending the night and part of tomarrow in there cups since I have to let the water settle before I place my 3 girls in the 10g. Better with me in the cups since they got fresh water along with it's heated :3.

Male #1 - Purple/Red
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3361.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3360.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3359.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3356.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3354.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3353.jpg (The Aqua affect is just the Flash, trust me, he is PURPLE <3)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3352.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3339.jpg

Male #2
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3350.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3349.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3342.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3343.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3344.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3348.jpg

I need names <3!! I might name the Purple/Red male Violet


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, so now you have 11 bettas!!! Amazing! Wow, the purple red one is so pretty! Lovely VT. I like the name Violet for him! 
The light blue VT, wow! What an interesting tail, I've never seen a VT with a tail quite like that! He's pretty. I like the names Ocean, Neptune, Wave, Ripple.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I love Violet for him. I think I'm gonna go with that. I can't really think of anything more perfect for him. Except maybe Valentine, but that is more for a pink/white, pink/red, red/white, male. Something like that. So Violet it is for him. And Well... Between those 4... I LOVE Neptune. Neptune & Violet. Ohh I love it <3!!! 

I really hope that White Dalmation will be there. I think he should still be fairly healthy by the time I get him. Aw, my babies are so pretty :3. I would hae gotten the white dal, but something about Neptune kind of called me to him. And for Violet, well, he was just so pretty. I couldn't even think about not taking him home. It was like.. Just SO hard to choose. My Mom was being nice :3.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, wow! Yay, more names.  Wow, if you get the white dalmation, that makes 12! A dozen bettas, wowza! It's nice thought that you were able to get 2.  I am kinda jealous, I wants more fishies! But my next fish will have to wait until one of mine passes (that's the rule). It will hopefully be either a HM, HMDBT, or a wittle baby fry from one of my friends on the forum. Yay!  But probably a HMDBT. I love them!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, after that I don't think I'm getting anymore for a while. My Mom will probably sell them or give them away while I'm at work if I get more. So yeah DX 

Oh - I finally got to go to the petstore by my house. I thought it was going to be small and family owned and really nice and clean. But it was so disgusting. I walk in and its dirty and smells so gross. I found a tank full of female bettas (maybe 10g) and it had about 10 females in there. Plus I found that he had about...15 males, but how it was set up was that a male would be in a tank with other Fresh water fish and then they'd had the seperate breeder things with about 5-6 other males in there! I felt so bad. My Mom told me that the water is so settled that if you take one home and place it in a clean tank, it'll mostly likely die. Shame really, he had 2 very pretty males I'd love to buy. My Mom was like "Hannah, PLEASE no more!!" XDD ROFL.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Eeeek, no, that'd be awful!  Don't get anymore if that's what could happen!
And ugh, I hate pet shops like that.  They are so sad.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Honestly - I think if I get that Pasty Dal and say he'll be my last MALE and that I'll only get a female if I have the space in my 10g, I think she'll be okay with that. 

Another thing that is crazy in my opinion - I have that one 2.5g that Mango is in, and I realized it has these little notch things that you can slide dividers into! I placed the glass that comes as its lid into the 2 slots and its like 1-2 inches across!! It was like.. Really? Who would divide a freakin 2.5g?! x.x..


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Is the 2.5 gallon a MiniBow?? Then it's probably the betta-bow. It divides into 2 spaces so you can keep 2 bettas. 
Hope you get little dalmation man!  Pics if you do.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

No, I know what that one is. I have one for Gen. I actually had Gen & Cresent in their with the divider, but to me (And my dad) it felt too small for both of them, so we took Cresent out and placed him in a 1/2g for a short time, and pulled the divider out so Gen has more room.

I'm talking about a Top Fin (It looks like a mini version of my 10g.) It was 2 slots to divide the 2.5 into 3. I'll take a picture of it later since I have to do water changes later. Any way, I have more pictures of Violet & Neptune in "Natural" lighting so you can really see Violet's Purple. Plus I got them flareing at each other!! And Omg X3 It was SO cute, Neptune is showing off for Comet! Soooooo cute. 

And is it just me or is Violet's tail kind of pointed? Along with Neptune's tail is pretty round isn't it? I'm not sure if their baby VTs or if maybe their something else?

Pics - 

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3368-1.jpg This is my 10g. Its still settling, but it looks nice don't it? I have to get more plants and little hiding places for my gals.

Violet
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3370.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3373.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3381.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3395.jpg


Neptune 
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3371.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3372.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3374.jpg (Flare Baby!!)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3379.jpg (Very round tail?)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3401.jpg (Neptune showing off for Comet)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3406.jpg

Both
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3375.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3376.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3377.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3378.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3380.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3382.jpg (Violets tail is rather pointy ?!)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3383.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3384.jpg (Pointy tail)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3393.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3394.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3396.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3398.jpg

Could Neptune be a Marble?

Also -

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3399.jpg (Cresents BubbleNest)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3400.jpg (Giraffes bubblenest)

I'm really starting to worry about Mango. He was soooo healthy at the petstore in his lil cup, he was flareing like crazy at Giraffe. But since he was taking out of that cup and into the 2.5g, he has been.. More .... Like this :

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3405.jpg Sorry the pic is blurry, but yeah.. Thats how hes been. I'm thinking since I'm doing a water change today, should I put him in a half gallon and switch on of my other babies into the 2.5?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I love my MiniBow, but I can't divide it. Doubt I would anyway though! No other betta to put in. I am not sure I am familiar with that tank! Yay, pics!
Wow, the 10 gallon looks fabulous! Me jelous. LOL.
Hmmm... could it be possible that Violet is a spadetail VT? Looks that way... he looks so pretty! Loves him.
Awww, Neptune is so gorgeous and cute!  You are right, what a round VT tail! I saw one like that once in Petco ages ago. So cool.
I think Violet is more likely to be a marble, because he has some speckles and freckles. But Neptune could be too! You never know. 
Yay! Bubblenests!
Oh no, poor little Mango doesn't look so good. I'd do a 100% water change, and maybe switch him into one of the bigger bowls. He doesn't look very happy.  
Gen died?? Oh now, what? That's awful! D:


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I think Vio is a spade tail too. So cool, as for Neptune I think he's a VT, just with a uber cute round tail.. 

As for Mango, he's in the 2.5, while everyone else is in a 1g or 1/2g at the moment. Only other tank I have is my 10, and my girls are going in there..

And yeah, Gen died.. I don't think it was because he was cold, the heaters only turned off about 10-15minutes ago when I found him.. I hate that he died.. He was so precious.. My plan is to to return the tank he was in ($9), I'll get $6 for him plus I have...$4 on me.. Thats $19.. I'll buy my white dal ($4) and a girl or 2 for my 10g..($3-6) plus a 1/2g for $6..


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww! Well, I can't wait to see your new girl(s)! I love girl bettas.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm fairly excited too, I remember see a really pretty dark blue girl.. I think I'm gonna get 2 girls.. a half gallon and my white dal.. I'm very excited for my new additions..but I'm still disappointed about what happen to Gen.. I feel like its my fault.. really..


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't be guilty! You have so many other wonderful, beautiful babies. Maybe he had to go so you could save other bettas? There's always a reason!
I really can't wait to see the newbies! Aren't the girls the bestest?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree, girls are the best.. So cute when they flare at each other. I'm fairly excited for my new additions, think about if that blue girl will still be there.. and my white dal BETTER be there.. He is Miiiiinnnne....


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha! He is youuuuurs!  You deserve him. And yeah, girls rule. I put a mirror up against Luna's tank the other day, and she was so excited, she thought she had a sister! It was adorable. But no flaring!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice bettas! You are lucky to have such an awesome dad. Mine would have bought me a couple but I doubt he would have gone all out like that. I am 31 so I don't have to worry about it anymore. I just buy them when I want to. Lol! I bought about 15 bettas in a 1 month span. I love them to death but man the water changing is ridiculous. You just entered water changing heck (I'll edit myself). Most of my tanks are 5 gallons except 2 so some are already cycled and the rest should be soon whereas a lot of yours can't cycle and you will have to do at least twice a week changes. Mine tend to be every other day 50% until cycled to get rid of the ammonia. I also test my water every other day. It is worth it though if it is a hobby you truly enjoy! Good luck with your babies!


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

Grrrr. Both my parents resent my love for fish. :evil:

Dad's not that bad, he's letting me buy a 50 gallon! We were walking in the fish shop and we were looking at the tanks and dad said I could have one for my birthday!!! So roll on 03/26/11! 

HOWEVER...
When my mum saw the tank I'm getting she thought it was a joke. Then she went beserk. Then spent the rest of the day going on about how 'I've already got a tank and don't need another!'. She obviously isn't familiar with the fatal MTS (Multiple tank syndrome :lol

Anyway.. can't wait to get ma 50 gallon! I'm planning on getting Gouramies and Rainbowfish, and loaches.
Got a long way to go yet... got to fishless cycle it :/


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you both. My dad is pretty great to me and my love of animals. For example, he doesn't just turn my heaters on constantly (I found a solution!), he also takes care of my pregnant dog and my boy dog whom are tiny lil things and need special care. (He's also like.. inlove with my pregnant girl XD The list is Mom, Me, Laza. XDD)

My mom has freaked out since I got my fish, I've been asking for her help so I can set up my 10g correctly and do water changes right (I did research so, didn't need that from her) and she's just like "Eh.. I'll look later.." Lets just say, the basement has now become her least favorite part of the house.. But since Gen & Sadly Mango have passed and she saw how upset I was she's agreed to help me.

Oh here is something that'll either worry you, or make you laugh at her ignorance. She told me, I don't change ANY water in my 1/2g, 1g, and 2.5g tank except for once or twice a MONTH. Can you believe that XD?! I laughed my tail off...


----------



## Fins (Mar 24, 2011)

You're a lucky betta owner. I don't receive any help from my parents when it comes to buying supplies for my animals besides food. The reason is because I already own 6 cats, 1 horse, and 1 betta. The 3 dogs belong to my parents and brother. I can't wait to see some pictures. :-D


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Fins. I wish my Mom was more supportive, but she isn't. 

How cool you have a horse too!! Probably why she thinks we don't need more animals XD


----------



## Fins (Mar 24, 2011)

Lol, that would probably be the reason why she refuses to pay for anything besides the food bill for all of my animals. Today is a horrible day for me because I realized that my favorite kitten is missing. She could've gone out the door when we were getting our Shwans shippment. I came home in the mood to cry, but when I saw my betta dancing it made me cheer up. My kitten is probably going to be alright since her dad was the son of a purebred barn cat. She has the blood to survive in the wild. I can't believe how my betta started dancing though. I don't really know why or how she did it, but she was dancing around as if she was trying to cheer me up. Maybe she's just trying to thank me for getting her out of that tiny cup. She has very visible stress stripes, but they're going away so maybe she's trying to thank me for that as well. I'll never know until I can read the mind of a betta. However, we should probably go back on topic. :lol:


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Aw, poor kitten.. I'm sure she'll be okay.

My mom kind of flipped when I came home with more fish today. She's like "NO MORE!!!" but I'm getting more cories & eventually glofish.


----------



## Fins (Mar 24, 2011)

I had a couple of Glofish before getting a betta. They're really active fish and they're really fast. A great fish to have if you want to bring color to your room. :-D


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I just love how neon they are. Can Glofish and guppies live together? If so, then I'll just get a 5g and have a few gups and a few glos.


----------

